# Elbow cordinates?



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Heading offshore tomorrow..trolling from nipple..need cordinates for the Elbow...anybody out there help me out with some rough cordinates?
Thank you..:thumbup:


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Did you ever get what you were looking for?


John


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

2938.76 x 8717.55 center 2929.25 x 8724.25 S.W. end 2841.50 x 8713.75 N.E. end


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Got it...thanks guys....also, I could use a couple "experienced" offshore anglers to join in on my boat from time to time ( 2012 26' cat twinvee)...fast and good on gas...weekdays and weekends..located on the sound in Gulf breeze.

Terry 850-393-0155


----------

